# Wrist Lock Names (With Pictures)



## skribs (Oct 30, 2018)

Take 2 of my "wrist lock names" thread.  Like I said before, in my school we number them.  But humans work better with names than numbers.  So it would be easier to have names.  This time, instead of relying on descriptions, I'll be posting pictures!

Please note that I'm going for the names of the techniques, and not the critiques on them.  We didn't go hard on the techniques for the photos, just enough to get the idea of what we're doing.

(Also, if you can, guess what we watched on TV before taking pictures, and what we're going to watch on TV after).









I believe this is a "Z-Lock."  The idea is in the first picture to hold their wrist and click their hand up, and in the second picture to trap their hand and push their wrist down.  Both accomplish virtually the same thing.






 

 




 

 


I believe this is a V-Lock.  I am showing here 3 different ways this can be done, by pulling on the hand, by pushing on the knuckles, and by twisting the hand.




I believe this is a Figure-4.  Might be kind of hard to see what we're doing here, but I've heard it plenty of times.




At this point, I'm out of names.  This one works similar to a Figure-4 by using the tilt of the shoulder to get them off balance.  But instead of getting their arm out and back, this gets their elbow up and back.




This is kind of a bad image, and probably doesn't look much like a wrist lock.  We do get the goose-neck when we can.  We'd swing our outside leg back to use this as a throw or take-down.





From here you can either keep backward pressure on the wrist and push the hand to push them away, or you can use forward pressure on the hand and pull on the wrist to pull them towards you.  (A lot of our techniques go back and forth).





Similar to #6, this is an armbar using the wrist to create tension along the arm.  Pressure on the hand can cause a lot of pain up the arm.










 


The opposite of #7, locks designed to simulate the pain of Carpal Tunnel.




 


Using pressure on the elbow to lift someone up and get them off-balance.
As in my previous post, I'm not going into detail on how these work, how to get to them, or what you can do from these positions.  I'm merely looking for names.

And again, if you can guess what we watched before taking these pictures, or what we are going to watch next, go ahead and try.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 1, 2018)

skribs said:


> Take 2 of my "wrist lock names" thread.  Like I said before, in my school we number them.  But humans work better with names than numbers.  So it would be easier to have names.  This time, instead of relying on descriptions, I'll be posting pictures!
> 
> Please note that I'm going for the names of the techniques, and not the critiques on them.  We didn't go hard on the techniques for the photos, just enough to get the idea of what we're doing.
> 
> (Also, if you can, guess what we watched on TV before taking pictures, and what we're going to watch on TV after).


I'll share what I use (mostly from Nihon Goshin Aikido), in case any of the names just work for you. They are often quite different from the nomenclature used elsewhere.
*
NOTE: Unfortunately, breaking up the quotes broke the numbering. I took it out and put them in manually, so any mis-numbering is entirely my fault.*


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though these are the same lock (as you've correctly identified here), NGA has two different names for them, because the "classical" form of them is quite different (this includes the entry to the lock). The first would be Jacket Grab (the classical starts from a lapel grab), and the right hand would be near the elbow. The second would be First Wrist Technique.


> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one has a range of versions, as you've shown. I think many JMA would refer to most of this as kote gaeshi (wrist reversal, rough translation). In NGA, we recognize two parts of the range of this technique differently. If you're pulling away (as could be done with the second one) it becomes Peel Off. If we're compressing (as the third one), we'd call it Front Wrist Throw (though we'd avoid the hands along the wrist line for better grip on the hand). There's a grey area between these two, which can be done from the second one, where it's more rotational than the third, but not really compressing the wrist back on itself. No separate name, and some instructors teach that this is "wrong" (in which case, they are wrong ).


> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is a Figure-4.  Might be kind of hard to see what we're doing here, but I've heard it plenty of times.


We don't have this in NGA. I learned this in Judo years ago as a ground technique, and have no recollection of the name. So, when asked, it's an "arm lock". As is anything else that vaguely resembles it that I don't have a name for.


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I'm out of names.  This one works similar to a Figure-4 by using the tilt of the shoulder to get them off balance.  But instead of getting their arm out and back, this gets their elbow up and back.


This looks pretty close to our Pivot Takedown (which also has a Holddown secondary ground technique). In most JMA I've seen it called Shiho-nage (which apparently translates to "four winds throw", likely because the entry includes 4 directional cues).


> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of a bad image, and probably doesn't look much like a wrist lock.  We do get the goose-neck when we can.  We'd swing our outside leg back to use this as a throw or take-down.


That Looks like an Arm Bar to me, and an opportunity for a Third (Set) Wrist with the right hand (sometimes a Reverse Wrist, instead, but this doesn't have position for it). Perhaps I'll run into those locks later in your post.


> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> From here you can either keep backward pressure on the wrist and push the hand to push them away, or you can use forward pressure on the hand and pull on the wrist to pull them towards you.  (A lot of our techniques go back and forth).


This we call Reverse Wrist (which probably means the Japanese also referred to this one as kote gaeshi).


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to #6, this is an armbar using the wrist to create tension along the arm.  Pressure on the hand can cause a lot of pain up the arm.


We'd call this Rollover Arm Bar. We'd normally avoid having our back to them (step the left leg around) for better stability, but it's otherwise similar.


> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be a variation of Handshake to us. To understand the name, start from a handshake, then push their hand back under their shoulder and follow it, stepping under their upper arm and turning. You end up with this exact lock if you bend their wrist.


> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would be another Arm Bar variation to us. The closest common name for us would be Arm Bar, Breaking Across the Chest (or the body, for some instructors). We'd use it for forward control, and would have an overhook (your left arm on top of their arm, rather than under it) in most cases. Or, perhaps an application of principles from one of the other techniques, which happens a lot with advanced folks, so some instructors might say this is a principle from Spinning Hip Throw, for instance.


> As in my previous post, I'm not going into detail on how these work, how to get to them, or what you can do from these positions.  I'm merely looking for names.
> 
> And again, if you can guess what we watched before taking these pictures, or what we are going to watch next, go ahead and try.



I hope some of that helps. I've tried to include some usage notes just as a matter of curiosity about the differences in application.


----------



## Buka (Nov 1, 2018)

skribs said:


> And again, if you can guess what we watched before taking these pictures, or what we are going to watch next, go ahead and try.



The Seahawks whoopng the Lions would be my guess.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 1, 2018)

skribs said:


> I believe this is a Figure-4. Might be kind of hard to see what we're doing here, but I've heard it plenty of times



Figure four is your arm position. But it means a figure four can apply to a lot of things.

Rear naked choke is a figure four fo example.

I call that one the under arm crank.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 28, 2020)

skribs said:


> Take 2 of my "wrist lock names" thread.  Like I said before, in my school we number them.  But humans work better with names than numbers.  So it would be easier to have names.  This time, instead of relying on descriptions, I'll be posting pictures!
> 
> Please note that I'm going for the names of the techniques, and not the critiques on them.  We didn't go hard on the techniques for the photos, just enough to get the idea of what we're doing.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much.  At the level I reached (attained 2nd Dan, learned all 3rd Dan but never tested) we used some of that, but in a different context.  I just wish I had photos of my style to share, assuming you would be interested.  Maybe one day I can.  We had a different way to identify our moves.  We might say how the foot should be moved, and how we grasped a body part such as an arm or leg, and if we twisted it, how.  That might be twisted as was done in another move we would identify.  That may sound like a difficult way, but it was only intended as a memory jogger, as we were expected to memorize the move.  Our moves were named as wrist grab defense #1, or upper arm uniform grab #2.  You look like you are doing much the same but adding visual representations as an aid.  I think that is a good way too. 

Again, thanks very much.


----------



## skribs (Jan 28, 2020)

oftheherd1 said:


> Thanks so much.  At the level I reached (attained 2nd Dan, learned all 3rd Dan but never tested) we used some of that, but in a different context.  I just wish I had photos of my style to share, assuming you would be interested.  Maybe one day I can.  We had a different way to identify our moves.  We might say how the foot should be moved, and how we grasped a body part such as an arm or leg, and if we twisted it, how.  That might be twisted as was done in another move we would identify.  That may sound like a difficult way, but it was only intended as a memory jogger, as we were expected to memorize the move.  Our moves were named as wrist grab defense #1, or upper arm uniform grab #2.  You look like you are doing much the same but adding visual representations as an aid.  I think that is a good way too.
> 
> Again, thanks very much.



Our naming system is incredibly complicated (sarcasm).  The first white belt technique is...White Belt #1.  The second white belt technique is...White Belt #2.
Guess what the first Red Belt technique I learned is?

If you guessed "Red Belt #1", you are correct.


----------



## skribs (Sep 6, 2020)

Here's what I've come up with:

Z-Lock
V-Lock
Overhand Arm Crank
Shoulder Crank
Underhand Arm Crank
Reverse V-Lock
Overhook Armbar
Reverse Z-Lock
Armbar Lift
Still a work in progress, but it does identify each type of technique.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 27, 2020)

skribs said:


> Here's what I've come up with:
> 
> Z-Lock
> V-Lock
> ...


Late reply, but the names sound very "American". Should work fine.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Nov 19, 2020)

I just call them all 'Ouch'.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2020)

I use the following:

1) Center Lock
2) Reverse Hand / Backwards Throw 
3) Not sure as you stated angle is off and will take your Figure 4
4) Side by Side (Throw)
5) Compress Elbow 
6) Wrist Lock 
7) Armbar (under Arm) - As you can get to an armbar from lots of places
8) Standing Center Lock
9) Armbar 
...
10) Not shown Armbar where on the outside , the hand pulls back on wrist and the forearm pushes forward behind the elbow 
11) Fingers locks - Lots and lots of variations
12) Goose neck as you stated above, but from the above I see more of the compress elbow as the option. 
...


----------

